

MS Strikes Blow for Software Patents: Neuters Goodlatte Bill - Amadou
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131118/16302825283/microsofts-intense-lobbying-works-goodlatte-to-drop-plan-to-allow-faster-review-bad-software-patents.shtml

======
kbenson
Current title: "MS Strikes Blow for Software Patents: Neuters Goodlatte Bill"

And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why HN changes submission titles. Is MS
really striking a blow _for_ or _against_ software patents? Or are we
referring to software patent _reform_?

"Microsoft's Intense Lobbying Works: Goodlatte To Drop Plan To Allow For
Faster Review Of Bad Software Patents" is the article title. That actually
makes sense.

